# To much free time and cash on your hands?



## gkeep (Oct 23, 2019)

Here is a lifetime of projects just waiting for a victim, or maybe open up a vintage bike shop in one fell swoop? One Olympic size swimming pool of oxalic acid may not be big enough...
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=143420758462.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 23, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm seeing scrap metal!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2019)

seeing as they were stored in "Chicken barns" I'm sure they smell wonderful as well....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 23, 2019)

probably some scrap in there but I'd bet mostly usable parts for people with skills who like to build things from junk. 

 if he was local I'd go look just to see what was there. looks like a lot of fun. to bad it is not free.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## gkeep (Oct 23, 2019)

But it's such a deal, only $150 per frame and he _*might*_ give you a deal on rims, hubs, forks, spokes, handlebars, grips, kickstands and throw in the Brooklyn Bridge too!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 23, 2019)

nuttin there.


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 23, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 1083904



hmm, what frame is that?? No headbadge, could be something good! pacemaker maybe?


----------



## kreika (Oct 23, 2019)

volksboy57 said:


> hmm, what frame is that?? No headbadge, could be something good! pacemaker maybe?




Agreed. Holes in top of fork for over the top fender and correct looking rack.


----------



## frankenbike (Oct 23, 2019)

Vastly overpriced but: one man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 23, 2019)

Only the Buy It Now button.  Not even open to Best Offer?  Tarp time.  Winter is coming.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 23, 2019)

Is that a Bluebird on the far left? 

I'll cut him a deal, give me 5 K and I'll clean up his junk pile.


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2019)

Scrap pile even if there are a few goodies in the pile.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 23, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm seeing scrap metal!



No kidding, I was thinking it might be called Crap metal. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 23, 2019)

so you scrap metal guys would not take this load if he was just getting rid of it for free? there has to be $1,000.00 worth of junk in there and we don't even see it all.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 25, 2019)

frankenbike said:


> Vastly overpriced but: one man's junk is another man's treasure.



Or one man's junk is another man's junk!!


----------

